# hilfe bei page gebraucht



## Frekoh (20. Oktober 2004)

also ich bastle im moment n design und zwar dieses







und nu isses so das um den dontent bereich noch was grünes muss und ich bekomme das einfach nich hin efeu oda irgendwie ranken oda was anderes grünes und ich wollte ma fragen ob hier das nich ma einer machen würde wäre echt cool....

Frekoh


----------



## ShadowMan (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi Frekoh.

Das Thema wurde schon sehr oft besprochen, auch im Zusammenhang mit Warcraft.
Ein kleiner Tipp der nicht zum Thema gehört:
Der Contentbereich ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu klein. Mich würde es total nerven so viel Scrollen zu müssen und keine Übersicht zu bekommen.
Dich wird es ebenfalls ärgern wenn du den Content einfügst da du unendlich viele Zeilenumbrüche machen musst und die Schrift wird ebenfalls schlecht lesbar sein.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## X-trOn (21. Oktober 2004)

Wie gesagt gute efeu tutorials gibt es zu hauf, is auch nicht so schwer. Wenn du PS verwendest mach einfach einen Pfad färb ihn ein und gib im relieff, dann zeichnest du die Blätter dazu (bzw. Stempeln). einfacher geht das aber in InDesign oder Freehand.

ich meine auch das der content bereich zu klein ist. außerdem würde ich die Menü bereiche deutlicher vom Rest abheben (helles Holz für die dachziegel oder so)


Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Frekoh (21. Oktober 2004)

hab leida kein InDesign oda free hand hab nur PS und mit Efeu komm ich gar ned klar wäre gut wenn das mal jemand für mich machen könnte so wie du das beschreibst scheint es ja ned so lange zu dauern....


----------



## ShadowMan (21. Oktober 2004)

Tut mir leid Frekoh, aber ich verstehe einfach nicht was daran so schwer ist etwas Eigeninitiative zu zeigen. Wir versuchen dir zu helfen (und das ist auch "Arbeit") und du möchtest dann noch das wir dir das machen? Hast du meinen Ratschlag berücksichtigt und im Forum gesucht? Nein, denn wenn doch hättest du folgenden Thread unbedingt finden müssen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=144638&highlight=Efeu

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jens B. (21. Oktober 2004)

Ähm... ok. Gibt es diesen Thread hier nicht schon? Und hab ich da nich auch geantwortet, dass der Contentbereich zu klein ist? 

Langsam bekomm ich Angst vor dieser Welt...

EDIT: @Manuel. Ähm... der Link den du vor 2 sekunden gepostet hast beinhaltet genau den Thread, den ich grad meinte. Er hat dort schon gepostet. Also bitte, Manuel, les das nächste mal den Thread durch, bevor du ihn verlinks *böeguck*


----------



## ShadowMan (21. Oktober 2004)

OMG, ich habs auch gerade gesehn.

Ich bitte um Verzeihung loeffel, dass ich nicht die Zeit habe jeden Thread durchzulesen. 
Des weiteren sollte es nur ein beliebiges Suchbeispiel sein.

Hier noch ein Thread der der fragenden Person damals sehr geholfen hat:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159481&highlight=warcraft

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

